# String bends on Classical Guitar?



## Keytarist (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi my friends, I'm an electric guitar player and composer. I've been offline for some years, but now I'm back to learn from you and to share as well.

In these days, I've been finishing a classical guitar composition and after reviewing it I came across a possible problem. I wrote some string bending passages, which seemed relatively easy on electric guitar. However, I'm not sure if they will work on a classical guitar, because I don't own one. 

I don't know if someone is going to play it, but I have to compose in a proper way in order to get any player interested on it.

So, these are the string bending passages:

In the first one, I want an unison bend in which the player frets the 'F' note on the second string and the 'E' note on the third, bending this last one to reach the pitch of 'F' (Jimi Hendrix kind of thing).




This one is similar, but involving the second string open and bending the 'A#' note to 'B'. Then, 'F' is played on the first string holding the previous ones.




In the last one, a standard bending on the third string raises 'C#' to 'D', then 'G' is played on the first string. The low 'C#' is tapped with the plucking hand and all the notes are hold.




From your experience as guitar players:

1.-can these string bending passages work on a classical guitar (in terms of technique and expression)?


2.-if not, should I change the unison bends to standard ones or should I definitely remove them?


I'll be checking the forum tomorrow, it's late now. 
Thanks a lot for your help!!

P.S.: Sorry for my English.


----------



## yingmin (Nov 2, 2014)

Classical guitars really aren't designed for bending. The fretboard is flat, whereas the radius on an electric guitar, or even a steel-string acoustic guitar, makes bends physically easier to accomplish. Second, I don't know for sure whether this is because of the flat fretboard or the nylon strings, or a combination of the two, but strings must be bent further on a classical guitar than on a steel string guitar to reach the same pitch. Thus, a unison bend is theoretically possible, but not something I'd try to do. I just tried a couple on my classical, and I had to bend the second string all the way down to where the fifth string usually is, and the third string nearly off the fretboard, in order to bend a full step.


----------



## redstone (Nov 2, 2014)

It's not related to the radius but the strings themselves. Nylon isn't bend-friendly, plus it doesn't trigger the resonances like steel strings, bending vibratos will sound flat like a trem bar vibrato.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah, it's hard and doesn't sound good - and with fairly common rectified nylon strings at least it makes a very scratchy sound! I'd use a slide articulation instead.


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 3, 2014)

Not a fan of bends on that type of guitar. I figure its a technique that you should have at your disposal, but its not a pleasant tone.


----------



## Keytarist (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi, sorry for the delay.
I will follow your advice. I believe that a good composition should be something playable and natural for the player. Despite I always have this in mind, sometimes I tend to write awkward things (not in purpose - it's just lack of knowledge)

Thanks a lot for your help!!!


----------

